# Pond Largemouth - When will they start biting?



## osiris (Jan 6, 2007)

I've gone to a few of my favorite ponds lately and can't entice the largemouth or panfish to bite. I'm taking spoons, spinners, worms, and buzzbait right passed them and there's no response.

Too early in the season? When do you folks predict they will start hitting?
I'm getting anxious!!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I know your pain. I was thinking it would turn on like a light here anyday but now the weather is going to throw a monkey wrench into it. I usually start to have big success numbers wise starting about 4-15 every year. I was wondering if the extended cold winter was going to push that date back any this year. 

All you can do IMO is fish the shallowest areas and in the middle of the day when its the warmest and sunniest until they turn on. They will turn on soon and when it happens its just like somebody flipped a switch to "ON". 

Try a senko rigged wacky style with an #2 octopus hook. Just toss it and let it sink all the way to the bottom then wait and slowly lift it up and retieve you're slack and let it fall again. Finesse fishing at its finest. Use light mono if possible. That's what ive been getting most of mine on so far this year.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

My buddy and I went out Monday and the wind was terrible. We were getting them on Carolina/Texas rigged worms (black, tequila sunrise) I also hit a few on 1/8oz White Mini King......My buddy pictured here nailed this 5 1/2 pounder...It was a Hawg...You can see how rough the water was in the background....


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow nice fish man! Is that a golf course pond?


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah..It is over in Medina...he said that he had a log on the hook...I thought he was being literal..Then I saw the splash from the tail...I think we caught about 8 total..The wind was brutal..


----------



## osiris (Jan 6, 2007)

where at in Medina? I live in Hinckley.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I was out on Monday in about 60 degree water and the largemouth were hitting spinnerbaits like crazy. Any idea what the temps are, maybe still too cold in that pond?


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The temps at most of the ponds and quarries I fish is still in the low 50's consistently.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Fished coe lake tuesday morning for 2 1/2 hours 8 bass shad colored spinnerbaits silver blades worked for 5 of them carolina rigged tiki stiks for the other 3 all caught on very slow retrieve water temp.low 50's


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

osiris said:


> where at in Medina? I live in Hinckley.


Fox Meadow...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

osiris, its important to know that you are fishing in the warmest spot in the pond. Usually with a south or southwest wind, that blows the warmer surface water to the north,or northeast corner of the pond. Also you need to fish slow slow slow with water in the 50s. Ive done best this spring in my small local ponds with small dark worms or small senkos. If you are trying a spinnerbait, fish a lighter one preferably with dual colorado blades, this will enable you to slow roll it just above bottom. 

With this major cold snap, it will I think we are going to restart the early spring process all over again. I usually do best on huskyjerks (that suspend properly) fished in a slow stop and go fasion when the water is very cold.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

i start catching largemouth in late february usually, so that is not the problem. If you can see the fish your casting to then that is a problem, if you can see them they can sure see and feel you walking around..


----------

